

A CPU/RAM/battery stats chart bar for tmux - jh3
https://github.com/creaktive/rainbarf

======
jh3
I ended up forking this and adding a couple of changes for OSX. The memory
statistics weren't being displayed correctly. I also added the time remaining
until empty/fully charged.

For the interested: <https://github.com/jh3/rainbarf>

------
rogerbinns
Would be nice if it integrated with byobu which displays similar information.

